# Campside Shawl pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought this Campside Shawl pattern was very pretty, and many who enjoy making shawls would enjoy this pattern.

http://www.pompommag.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/campside.pdf

It is a pattern with several graphs

I also noticed at the bottom 
This pattern is intended for personal use only. The entire contents of this pattern are subject to copyright. You may not sell, distribute, or produce and sell items made from this pattern without direct written consent from Alicia Plummer

Enjoy the pattern.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice shawl. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

This is so beautiful....I often wonder why they make it so difficult!
If someone is experienced with charts and would not mind assisting a beginner to charts......would they explain to me so I can understand how to do "portions" of charts......I am a little confused when it says to do :

pick up stitches along the edge.....

when you add a chart to the left and right sides at the same time do you work from the right to left on the left side and left to right on the right side add on?

Thank you....
confused in Pine Grove!
(maybe I am just monday morning crabby!!)


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

That is very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Pick up the stitches along the edge: this creates a garter tab. You can view a tutorial on youtube to learn to do this. It is simple to do. The charts in this particular pattern have a separate chart for each right and left side, but both sides (charts) are worked right to left. Hope that helped.


Irish knitter said:


> This is so beautiful....I often wonder why they make it so difficult!
> If someone is experienced with charts and would not mind assisting a beginner to charts......would they explain to me so I can understand how to do "portions" of charts......I am a little confused when it says to do :
> 
> pick up stitches along the edge.....
> ...


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> This is so beautiful....I often wonder why they make it so difficult!
> If someone is experienced with charts and would not mind assisting a beginner to charts......would they explain to me so I can understand how to do "portions" of charts......I am a little confused when it says to do :
> 
> pick up stitches along the edge.....
> ...


That is why I hesitated in posting the link to this pattern, since there are so many charts. Then thought many would enjoy the pattern.

Hoping someone can help you with the pattern.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Well.....I AM going to do this.....I just need to be brave; put on my big girl knitting fingers and DO IT!!!
I think all the charts are intimidating and if I can wrestle this one (my first chart) I will have accomplished something.
I just need to know how do I read the charts.
It sure is beautiful and if I can accomplish it I could feel proud...
going to get my charts NOW!!!

Eileen


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

okay....I just hope I do not try anyone's patience.....

I have read the pattern and am looking at the charts

I knit and do my 10 rows.....

on eyelet 1 and 2 am I knitting just the box or am I knitting from backwards y to backwards y (when I get to row 9 and upwards).

then later they have box stacked upon box....hummmmm....I wonder why?

If I can understand these points then it seems fairly simple.....

Once I learn how to read a chart or two or ten I will be a better person.....but I am NOT going to grow up!!!! NO; NO; NO....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! Love it.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for te link. Just got it!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Nice :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome.

Hoping someone will be able to help Irish knitter with the charts. If you can help her please send her a PM
Thanks


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sure do wish the designer had written instructions as well as charted. It would take me forever to make if I had to depend on chart instructions. I'm a written pattern person! ;-)


----------



## Neatb (Jul 30, 2013)

I love this shawl! Thank you much for sharing the link. I am currently knitting a shawl for my Mother-In-Law for Christmas it's called Afternoon Tea. However when I'm done I am going to knit this for me.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Neatb your very welcome


ssk1953 I haven't made this pattern only posted it since I thought others would enjoy the pattern. I have never made anything from a chart. 

I know Irish knitter posted re: working from the charts, but got a PM from her saying she figured it out. maybe you can send her a PM and she can give you some insight on working the charts. She is a sweetheart and I'm sure she would be willing to help you to understand how to read the charts.
or maybe someone else here who plans on making the pattern can help you.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Neatb your very welcome
> 
> ssk1953 I haven't made this pattern only posted it since I thought others would enjoy the pattern. I have never made anything from a chart.
> 
> ...


Thank you mombr4! A long time ago I worked some with a chart pattern but it seemed so much slower than just reading written instructions! I probably just didn't give it enough practice. That sure is a beautiful shawl though.


----------



## MaddieAnthony (Nov 29, 2014)

Hope I'm doing this correctly as this is my first time actually posting. I'm with Irish Knitter - having trouble making it past the first 10 rows of the Eyelet 1 and 2 charts. I've assumed that the chart represents only the area inside the edge stitch markers, having 2 garter stitches on each row. My count works out up until Row 11, where I have 34 stitches for each panel. I've done this 3 times and would really love to keep going as I think this is a beautiful shawl. Hoping one of you wizard knitters out there can help!


----------



## Aharbecke (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm stuck!! I'm in the middle of row 11 for Chart 1. I don't get it. I don't have enough stitches. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Jross2015 (May 15, 2015)

On ravelry there is a row by row spreadsheet that makes this much easier! It is posted by chrissym1981. I'm a beginner knitter and I was able to follow. Good luck!


----------



## Aharbecke (Feb 11, 2015)

This is awesome!! Thank you!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Aharbecke said:


> This is awesome!! Thank you!


your very welcome


----------

